# TOYOTA REAREND. ready for impala



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

rear end is $600 sold
extended wishbone and trailing arms $500 (extended 3 inches)



































standard wishbone with all mounts. 









3 inch extended arms and wishbone. 









thanks.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Man I need this, but short on the bread right now


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 15 2011, 08:31 AM~19874496
> *Man I need this, but short on the bread right now
> *


credit? :0 :biggrin: 


did your other stuff make it yet? 

i still have the chrome long trailing arms and wishbone also.. $700 shipped.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 10:17 AM~19874829
> *credit?  :0  :biggrin:
> did your other stuff make it yet?
> 
> ...


We might be able to work something out :cheesy: 

Hit me on my cell tonight homie.. Lets talk


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 15 2011, 09:51 AM~19875067
> *We might be able to work something out  :cheesy:
> 
> Hit me on my cell tonight homie.. Lets talk
> *


  sounds like a date :naughty:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

link to the long arms and wishbone build from ron.. gives some decent info. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=508269&hl=


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

sup homie...ttt

Fridays almost here, lol. G/L on these sales.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 15 2011, 10:38 AM~19875320
> *sup homie...ttt
> 
> Fridays almost here, lol.  G/L on these sales.
> *


nodoubt. i bet your excited. your going to love it tho bro. i put 1200 in insurance on that thing. plus wrapped it to death. also threw in chrome trailing arm bolts and i believe a chrome nut and bolt for the wishbone.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm



if this stuff doesnt sell SOON. im raising the price and waiting it out! 

way below cost stuff coming from a top rated seller? not to blow my own horn, but shit people wake up lol


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for you homie, this is a GOOD ass deal for real ...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 15 2011, 11:33 AM~19875673
> *bump for you homie, this is a GOOD ass deal for real ...
> *


thanks bro... little while longer and the prices will start climbing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

What's. The shipping on the rear end to 99206


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

standard wishbone with all mounts. 









3 inch extended arms and wishbone. 









WHERE CAN I GET THE METAL SLEVE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE RUBBER BUSHINGS FOR THE Y BONE AND WISH BONE???


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Feb 15 2011, 05:20 PM~19878080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any suspension shop would help you out on the single peice.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought this was all sold?? My offer still stands on the axle wishbone combo from ur last topic shippedto 93454


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 17 2011, 10:33 PM~19898817
> *I thought this was all sold?? My offer still stands on the axle wishbone combo from ur last topic shippedto 93454
> *


this is the last of everything.. the others have sold. 

tell me your offer again? sorry bro must of missed it


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 18 2011, 05:30 AM~19900275
> *this is the last of everything.. the others have sold.
> 
> tell me your offer again? sorry bro must of missed it
> *


You had said 680 shipped to cali..


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 18 2011, 09:40 AM~19901644
> *You had said 680 shipped to cali..
> *


soo again im left out on the line waiting why is this so hard???


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Feb 18 2011, 10:40 AM~19901644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if thats what i said. the paypal is in my signature? 

looks like your the one making it hard homie. unless you dont trust me and want me to call you begging that you buy what we obviously agreed to and in that case id rather not sell  


everything still for sell other than regular wishbone and its sold.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 AM~19702456
> *i will.
> 
> rearend shipped to cali is 680. pretty cheap seeing i pay a few hundered more getting one shipped from vegas.
> ...


Then you sendme a pm asking for 780 shipped for just the axle and 1000 for everythig come on that why I didn't paypal u any money u dnt have to beg for anything just do buisness rite or not at all..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 AM~19922618
> *Then you sendme a pm asking for 780 shipped for just the axle and 1000 for everythig come on that why I didn't paypal u any money u dnt have to beg for anything just do buisness rite or not at all..
> *


 :uh: 

your talking to the wrong guy with that comment homie. 



the price on the first page is 600. 180 shipped to cali is the price. your more than welcome to call BLACKMAGIC. and order the same thing. 

thanks for looking.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 11:22 AM~19922932
> *:uh:
> 
> your talking to the wrong guy with that comment homie.
> ...


You never called me Tommy  :biggrin: Hit me up big dog


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 06:18 AM~19874114
> *rear end is $600
> standard wishbone is $200sold
> extended wishbone and trailing arms $500  (extended 3 inches)
> ...



:biggrin: damn foo you make/have a cart for everytihng I ilke that for the rear end you fab on the cart also??....and what year rear end is that' ?


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 21 2011, 08:29 AM~19922618
> *Then you sendme a pm asking for 780 shipped for just the axle and 1000 for everythig come on that why I didn't paypal u any money u dnt have to beg for anything just do buisness rite or not at all..
> *



Your a jack ass....you should do some homework and look at some of this dude old topics he builds and does some sick ass shit!! And from what I've seen dude about business...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Feb 21 2011, 08:25 PM~19928617
> *Your a jack ass....you should do some homework and look at some of this dude old topics he builds and does some sick ass shit!! And from what I've seen dude about business...
> *


Nobody asked for your smart ass remark but thanks anways buddy.. thanks for the pm return CC good luck on the sale


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woeone23+Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19928516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: oh know watch out he does own a few houses in Vegas .He mite make a road trip....I sure it's just mis communication, both these dudes are good folks 




Hey Chris that not a bad deal, 680 plus he'll throw in the wishbone (shipped) 

Tommy is a man of his word, he wont do ya dirty lick most fools on here. :biggrin: 

Good luck with the sale Tommy :cheesy:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 21 2011, 09:19 PM~19929295
> *Thats Tommy's business, he makes sick as shit
> :wow:  oh know watch out he does own a few houses in Vegas .He mite make a road trip....I sure it's just mis communication, both these dudes are good folks
> *


I was just sayin I know a few people that have done biz.wit Dude and he has came threw every time..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks everyone. i try to do the best i can. 


Sean hit me up. i tried calling once but it was late.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 10:18 AM~19874114
> *rear end is $600
> standard wishbone is $200sold
> extended wishbone and trailing arms $500  (extended 3 inches)
> ...


shit i could use a wish and possible a set of lowers too


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i have gotten so many people prices on shipping and noone has came through



complete rear setup rearend, wishbone, trailing arms. same as pictured 
$1000 shipped anywere in the states. if this is to much for a new BMH built rearend wishbone and trailing arms never mounted then please tell me so im not trying to rip anyone off, just need it gone. 

i payed a lil over 8 for the rearend.. wishbone and trailing arms were lil over 6 i think a grand is a good fair price.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

ttt for a good ass dude who does even better business. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i got my wishbone today looks badass stand up guy thanks uffin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 2 2011, 07:33 PM~20000995
> *i got my wishbone today looks badass stand up guy thanks uffin:
> *


thanks bro. 


still have both sets of rear arms and wishbones.


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

is it still for sale how much shipped to tx for the rearend and wishbone


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 09:08 AM~19996023
> *i have gotten so many people prices on shipping and noone has came through
> complete rear setup  rearend, wishbone, trailing arms. same as pictured
> $1000 shipped anywere in the states. if this is to much for a new BMH built rearend wishbone and trailing arms never mounted then please tell me so im not trying to rip anyone off, just need it gone.
> ...



Anywhere other than LIL that would apply. I can't see how you still haven't sold it all by now thats dirt cheap for a complete ready to bolt it assembly.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 06:12 PM~20099875
> *Anywhere other than LIL that would apply. I can't see how you still haven't sold it all by now thats dirt cheap for a complete ready to bolt it assembly.
> *


thanks bro, and true. 



still have the non chrome wishbone and trailing arms. made by BMH new bushings and all mounts. even the trailing arm mounts are included. 

$450 FREE shipping.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

thanks for the chrome impala long arm kit!!!

good business , good seller


----------



## biggie23 (Jun 22, 2005)

got the rear end and i love it cant wait to put it on n thanks for getting me the rest of the parts asap thanks again homie ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 06:24 AM~20226257
> *thanks bro, and true.
> still have the non chrome wishbone and trailing arms. made by BMH new bushings and all mounts. even the trailing arm mounts are included.
> 
> ...


Good Ass Deal right there. If you can wait till next Wednesday i can send you the money via paypal!
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 4 2011, 08:42 PM~20260510
> *Good Ass Deal right there. If you can wait till next Wednesday i can send you the money via paypal!
> Thanks
> Tony
> *


Hit me up Tony. If you want it consider it sold. I know your good on it I will hold it 


And tank everyone for the props :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19874114
> *rear end is $600 sold
> extended wishbone and trailing arms $500  (extended 3 inches)
> 
> ...



nice stuff you have


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19928516
> *:biggrin: damn foo you make/have a cart for everytihng I ilke that for the rear end you fab on the cart also??....and what year rear end is that' ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Still available???????


----------



## johnsmith98 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Microsoft office setup is the product setup record with this setup document you can introduce on your PC and a portion of the bolstered gadget to utilize Microsoft office. if you are looking for **www.office.com/setup **? here we provide the ms world setup and we also provide office product key activation. For more info **www.webroot.com/safe *


----------

